# How do you keep the flies/mozzies/midges away



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

How do you keep all the various insects away, i always keep near carol because they prefer her to me. so looking for an effective cream/spray etc.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I have been told these work very good (I usually just swat them):-

http://www.waxandwane.co.uk/citronellaTubs.shtml

And this might help:-

http://www.whatreallyworks.co.uk/start/kidszone.asp?article_ID=617


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Australian body care tee tree oil where need ed or body shop tee tree shower gel. Have a shower wash your = no mosies will bother you


Motorhomer


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If it is a serious problem then try a Deet based spray. We bought a can of Jungle Formula heavy duty in the USA and it kept us totally bite free even at an evening ourdoor BBQ in Yellowstone in August ! Insects are normally attracted to me in droves so this was remarkable.

I couldn't bring it back as it was an aerosol can but I shall certainly buy more this summer. I think it is a good idea to take precautions when using - like not inhaling it as you spray and not exceeding the stated does as it were -ie re-applying too often.


If you want total protection then I'll come with you....

G.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I was going to mentio Deet *Grizzly* but it can have some bad effects on some skin. I will also mention Fabric Softener Sheets rubbed on the skin. Scented or unscented.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Autan works well for us.

There was also alot of recommendations in previous threads on mhf mk1 for Avon 'skin so soft', haven't tried it personally but apparently its very good.

pj


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

That is one of the wifes hated things on our usa trip ,everything bites .We use a product called OFF it smells nice spray it on and enjoy the bbcue.We did get caught with the local insect no see em coz they are so small you cant see em,but hell dont they pack a punch that itches for weeks ,they do this in non aerosol so will be bringing a few bottles home


----------



## 88832 (May 9, 2005)

Avon "skin so soft" woodland fresh. It works for me :lol: Get the spray bottle, it is easier to spray in your hair, the lotion gets a bit messy :lol: :lol: The best thing is, it will not have any adverse effects 8) 

Crackpot.


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

We have used a product called "Extra Tail " for many years, it is really intended for use on horses and can be obtained from tack shops. It was recommended by a couple from the Lake District who spent a lot of thier spare time orientering. Can be obtained as liquid or spray.


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi rayb are you really suggesting that stuff for horses is ok on your skin?? i should think that if there was a skin reaction to this you wouldn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

My wife uses Avon skin so soft body oil, she never gets bitten, She puts it on when she has had a shower or bath and it seems to last all day. This year I am going to try it and I don’t care what I smell like as long as it keeps off the bugs!


----------



## 88903 (May 10, 2005)

4 years ago we broke down in Glen Coe and the lads who came to rescue us had skin so soft in the cab. they don't leave home without it
we have used it for the last 4 years with great success
in the van we burn citronella candles at the peak flying times and they stay out of the van.
the first year we didn't spray before bed and woke up with bites on exposed places so don't forget that.
I have been told it also works for mozzies and other pests but like loury777's idea
problem is she can run faster than me and the b*********s get me


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Tiny flies and midges really do spoil a day or evening for me. Then again I am not to partial to hornets or those horrible things with a head one end, a long thin backbone and then their arse presumably at the end.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Jungle Formula for me, but it tastes foul so keep away from lips, but it does really work and those spiral Mosi coils work well indoors/in the van too, put foil under them when burning to catch the ash :wink:


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

My wife was reading a Woman's mag recently which suggested eating *Marmite *regularly helps. You sweat it out of your skin and the insects stay away - everybody else as well me thinks! 
I am going to give it a try this year in Italy anyway, this is where the b***s always get me.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

I asked my doctor was there anything I could use to avoid getting bitting. Each year I would come home from holidays looking like someone who had chicken pox as I would be bitten so much. He advised me to take vitamin b1, so the whole family took these 2 weeks before we went, not one of us were bitten whilst everyone around us got bitten. No need to worry about putting on cream and missing bits. Aparently your skin exudes a slight aroma (can't be smelled by the human nose) and the mossies and other insects don't like this. I have tried everthing else and still managed to get bitten.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Apart from a seamless coating of Extra Strength Deet I've not found anything that will stop me being eaten. The bites then swell and blister and well...I won't go on.

I like the sound of the Vitamin B1 fix ladybird. What dose do you take every day?

G.


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

I think it is 100mg, you can buy it in any health food shop they will also advise you on the reccomended dosage.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks; I'll lay in a stock.

G.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The best stuff we ever found was "Everglades Extra Strong" which was bought at the ranger station in Everglades City - they really need it there! Only problem was that after applying it and handling my video camera, the plastic camera case started to melt where it had been handled - dread to think what they put in it.

Seriously, my wife is a "must bite" for every insect known to man so, in preparation for our Italian lakes trip I have ordered one of the Fiamma door screens, We will see if that keeps the little b*******s out. I also bought her one of those electronic fly swats so she can lie in bed swiping them. It's a very labour intensive way of getting rid of them but very satisfying when they explode in a blue flash against the mesh.

Gaspode


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Gaspode you've inspired me ! I've see the electronic fly swatters ( like little tennis racquets ?) but did not realise you got a sound and light show while using. After the amount of damage that has been done to me by flying insects in the past it will give me the greatest of pleasure to see them die horribly !

I'll buy one tomorrow !

G.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Drink lots of whisky, then apply to all exposed areas of the body. You'll smell like a brewery but frankly won't care :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I have Marmite on toast for breakfast almost every day and honestly don't have a problem with mossies. But the rest of the family (who don't share my love of Marmite)...............well that's another story.


----------



## 89259 (May 18, 2005)

*The dreaded Mossies!*

Yout topic is very close to my heart!

Having read all the replies sent and having a great affinity for all biting flies, and after several years working overseas in darkest African terrain, I have had the fortune to meet many of our USA bretheren who swear by the following natural remidies for biting insects especially now that the dreaded West Nile virus is becoming prevalent in the USA.

Here's a tip that was given at a recent gardening forum: Put some water in a white dinner plate and add a couple drops of Lemon Fresh Joy dish detergent.
Set the dish on your porch, patio, or other outdoor area. Can't be sure what attracts them, maybe the lemon smell or the white plate color, or whatever, but mosquitoes flock to it, and drop dead shortly after drinking the Lemon Fresh Joy/water mixture, and usually within about 10 feet of the plate.

Check this out---it works just super! May seem trivial, but it may help control mosquitoes around your home, especially in the South and elsewhere where the West Nile virus is reaching epidemic proportions in mosquitoes, birds, and humans

Use Bounce Fabric Softener Sheets...Best thing ever used in Louisiana..just wipe on & go...Great for Babies

I personally have tried this on but you have to start the tablets about 3 weeks before to build up an "odour"; used by fisherman regularly: Take one vitamin B-1 tablet a day April through October . It really works....No mosquito bites. Try it. Every one I know who has tred it finds it also works for them. .....Vitamin B-1 (Thiamin Hydrochloride 100 mg. one a day! )

By the way for your pets, a mix of Brewers Yeast and Garlic powder in the pet's dinners is supposed to keep fleas away, it's healthy too. For Pets externally herb essence oils (aromatherapy oils) of juniper, bergamont, eucalyptus, citronilla, geranium, cedar and lavender. A few drops diluted and put in a spray bottle with pure water and shake well before each use.

This is going to floor you, but one of the best insect repellents someone found (who is in the woods every day), is Vick's Vaporub.

Apparently US Marines who spend a great deal of time "camping out" say that the very best mosquito repellent you can use is Avon Skin-So-Soft bath oil mixed about half and half with alcohol (pharmacutical type not whisky or vodka).

Garlic tablets can also be taken, but again start them a while before to build up resistance. ps they also repell fleas.

I have heard they like certain blood types better.... like O RH positive which is probably why I get bitten all the time and my wife NEVER! it's so unfair!

WARNING - If you eat bananas, the mosquitos will definitely LOVE you, - there is something about the banana oil in the way your body processes it.

When all else fails--get a pet frog or a bat !

Hope these tips help

Kevinbfg


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

After all this I'll never have another bite again ! 

Interesting about the Joy detergent. It's the detergent of choice for bubble experiments and demonstrations but not available in this country so we have always stocked up on visits to the States. Now I find it works to kill mozzies too.
The manufacturers must be over-joyed to hear this ( sorry...couldn't resist)
Can't wait to try it - if I'm allowed a few drops of the precious liquid.

Thanks for all the hints

G


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

We use some Tropical stuff from the local chemist & we also found some stuff in Spain with an unpronouncble name & our Indian doctor recommens eating garlic

All seem to work - they also keep friends away as well

And I think its vitamin B4 or was it B1 or B2 - Dont know _ thats why we havent tried it

Get some Zirtek or similar antidote tablets as a precaution for mosquitoes


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello folks,
All very interesting stuff. We have tried using the search facility to find the exact Avon product, but no luck. Can anyone please advise or provide a link. I'm always getting bitten, but Rita never get's bitten, well......only by me. :lol: 
TTFN


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi Jock the stuff your looking for is: Avon Skin-So-Soft this is a dry oil spray.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Lou & Carol,
Does it come in different fragrances and is there a particular fragrance that best keeps the wee bu****s away? I was going to ask about flavours.......but I don't suppose i would really want to drink the stuff, or would I?
TTFN, Jock


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

don't use the stuff from M's (well known chain store) THEY love it, everytime i put it on in Sri Lanka they came and bit me! (ah! there she is-kinda thing!) so borrowed some citronella, and it worked pretty good, smelt better too! 8) also avon skin so soft, i like the original, mozzies don't !!!


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi Jock carol uses skin-so-soft (soft and sensual) but they also do skin-so-soft (fresh) dont know if it smells different though.


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

with regard to the post by raine (citronella) just found this site http://www.culpeper.co.uk doing citronella pulse oil used as insect repellant at special offer £2.60


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

http://avonshop.co.uk/avonshop/default.asp?department=ten You can get it direct from Avon or try a advert in your local paper.

Joan


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

roi said:


> 4 years ago we broke down in Glen Coe and the lads who came to rescue us had skin so soft in the cab. they don't leave home without it
> we have used it for the last 4 years with great success
> in the van we burn citronella candles at the peak flying times and they stay out of the van.
> the first year we didn't spray before bed and woke up with bites on exposed places so don't forget that.
> ...


I was reading the small print on citronella oil recently in a garden centre the more expensive product had a warning that it should not be used indoors implying that there was a problem. I guess that would also apply to the candles. The cheaper product had no such warning.

Regards


----------

